# Buffing System? Please help!



## Johnathan (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking around at different things offered, I think I'm either going to buy the "Three Buffing System" at Craft Supply -019-1500- or the Apprentice Buffing/Polishing System -379-1500-. Does anyone use these products and if so, what are your thoughts and recommendations. Thanks for your help.This is to help me get the best possible finish on my CA finished pens.


----------



## davidrei (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got the 3 buff system.  It just barely fits on my Jet mini lathe, but seems to work pretty good. It is heavier than I expected, but not a problem.  Over all, I think I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2006)

A friend of mine didn't like it.  

He turns bowls and said that you cannot buff them without hitting the other buffing wheels.  And at times when trying to buff the inside, the other buffing wheels will be on your way.

If you will only buff small pieces, maybe it will be okay.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 18, 2006)

Peter made a 3 6" buffing system that he sold.  I bought one and have been very happy with it, don't know if he has anymore for sale though.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 18, 2006)

My BUFFING SHAFT is designed for pen buffing. If someone wishes to use it for bowls, it is adaptable by having fewer buffing wheels (say 2 instead of 3) and spacing further apart. I would also suggest smaller diameter wheels(4" or 5"). Weight for a JET lathe is a non-issue. The lathe has power to spare and is designed to balance the weight to power ratio efficiently. Don't mean to brag but it is a reasonably priced tool for the performance that it offers.

Glad to hear that you are enjoying the product Dan.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Peter has done a nice job on his system; but buffing any sort of bowl is going to be a problem.  Doing the outside of the bowl won't be difficult; but the inside will require different tooling.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 19, 2006)

CS does offer bowl buffs(S.K.U. 019-4299) that will conform to the concave surfaces of bowls and are available in several diameters. You may want to check them out. Hope this helps.

-Peter-


----------



## airrat (Feb 19, 2006)

AZ silhouette has a buffing wheel attachment that I purchased.  I got one mount and 2 wheels. One for tripoli and one for white diamond.  

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Pen_Kit_Finishing_Supplies_&_Tools.htm

Might look at getting the extension too.  I dont have it but the wheel is very close to the headstock.  I will prob get it soon.


----------



## Dario (Feb 19, 2006)

I do have the Beall buffing system as well as the bowl buffs...hope I can give a review but I cannot...I bought them shortly after I got introduced to penturning which basically stoped my bowl making. []


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think Johnathan was interested in buffing bowls.



> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />This is to help me get the best possible finish on my CA finished pens.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 19, 2006)

The least expensive thing to do, if you can't get one of Peter's setups, is to buy an adapter at Lowe's and and also buffing wheels.  I have an adapter and three wheels.  It takes a little time to change wheels, but it sure was cheap, maybe about $20 total, not counting the buffing compounds.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone try these buffing wheels from HF? Is lint buildup an issue with these wheels. Kindly reply if you can offer a comment.

-Peter-
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46261


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />The least expensive thing to do, if you can't get one of Peter's setups.....



Another inexpensive option devised by an IAP veteran* who doesn't post much any more is to turn a wooden mandrel that will accept a paint roller brush......3/4" nap wool roller only.  You can use the same three polishing compounds as the Beall system on different parts of the roller.

And if you want a fancier version, Bruce Boone made a kit to do the same thing out of some space age plastic on his CNC machine.  Bet he still has a few left if you would like one.

Note:  *IIRC, it was Fred in NC??(Might have been Mac?)


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 19, 2006)

I made my buffing system from a 1/2  threaded rod and two buffing wheels from HF.  The wheels are sandwiched between two bolts and washers, and I turned a peice of hardwood to match my taper then epoxied the rod into it.  

Peter I have not noticed to much of a problem with lint build up.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 19, 2006)

Peter, I think HF ships only UPS internationally. UPS = many brokerage $$


----------



## btboone (Feb 20, 2006)

Randy, as a matter of fact, I still do have a few pair left. www.boonerings.com/htmpages/buffmandrels.htm


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the warning George regarding HF and brokerage costs. I'm hoping that some of our American IAP members will chime in and offer their comment(s). Someone must have tried these by now (besides BIG ROB). The price can't be beaten but I really need to hear about the 'quality' side of these wheels.

TIA -Peter-


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 20, 2006)

I have had mine for about a year now, I dont use them a whole lot but I have used them about twenty to thirty times with no problems.  If you get some I would recomend mounting them turn them on and use a screw driver or something to loosen up the material a little bit then trim all of the threads that seem to stick out further than the rest of the wheel.  If you have a type of home improvement store locally they probably will carry a similar wheel for just a little bit more money and you wont have to pay the shipping that would probably equal out to the same amount.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for your comments Terry. BIGROB I think there is some good advise here.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 21, 2006)

If you want a really cheap buffer system, I bought a couple of those bare little wooden Christmas trees at the A.C.Moore craft store at our local mall and shoved them into each end of a paint roller and mounted it on my spare lathe.  Total cost 50 cents, easier and cheaper than picking up some scrap wood off the floor.  All you need is two cone shaped pieces of wood, plastic, whatever and an old paint roller......


----------

